# head drop illusion



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I've done this the past 3 Halloweens...and it gets killer laughs and screams. It doesn't cost hardly anything to build...and the reactions are epic! Unfortunately, I can't divulge how to perform the trick, you'll have to buy the instructions for yourself. But it shouldn't cost much...You might even figure out how it works if you watch a couple of "crappy" youtube vids. It is a good trick though!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

If you watch the video in the link it is super easy.

The guy has a frame in the coat and blacked out the back of the neck area of the coat. Watch his hand and especially his arm pit areas. He "lifts" the jacket while he moves his head forward and down slightly. As body mechanics prove your head will only move a very little bit. The lifting of the coat or shirt or costume is what is the trick.

Some of these head drops also bend at the waist giving a more dramatic look. Just dont let this trick be viewed from any angle if you do it that way it will ruin the effect.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

...that's how you do it...the motion of you moving your head in a slight jerky downward movment while simultaneously raising the coat...makes it look like your head is falling off. A slightly better visual effect can be achieved by making a triggered variation that allows you to catch the "fallen" head in your hands. But for a simple version...you're looking at about $3 to build the apparatus that makes the illusion possible (minus a large jacket, and black T-shirt) OK...I've said enough.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

you can even add a fake hand to help get great motion of this prop.m While your real hand is working the mechanism


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

You shouldn't need a fake hand...if done properly, both hands can be free to "catch" the falling head...and be able to instantly reattach the head for quick reset.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Just found this thread . 
also found this clip showing how it works:
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Ofquf3dyLCM/


----------

